# a uno a uno



## Babbit

Che cos'è l'espressione _a uno a uno_?

Nella mia grammatica viene trattato nei pronomi indefiniti e negli aggettivi/pronomi numerali in cui viene definita numerale distributivo, ma in cui non non capisco se è aggettivo, pronome o sostantivo, visto che, a dire del libro, di può definire numerale cardinale sia un aggettivo sia un pronome sia un sostantivo.

Io direi che è una locuzione avverbiale. Poi, viene definita numerale distributivo interamente (_a uno a uno_) o vengono definiti numerali distributivi i numeri (_uno_, _uno_)? Perché la stessa frase viene usata nella parte che riguarda i pronomi indefiniti, quindi o i due numeri sono aggettivi/pronomi/sostantivi/non-lo-so numerali distributivi o pronomi indefiniti. O, altrimenti, quale _uno_ è un numerale distributivo e quale _uno_ è indefinito?

Adoro il mio libro perché mi fa sentire come appena arrivato sulla Terra.


----------



## Lituano

Salve Babbit! Se tu guardassi www.treccani.it/Uno dovresti capire cos`è *a uno a uno. *​Saluti!


----------



## Babbit

Sembrerebbe che _a uno a uno_ sia una locuzione distributiva (che è un sottocategoria della locuzione avverbiale) in analisi logica e che entrambi gli _uno_ siano sostantivi in analisi grammaticale.

Quindi non si definisce distributivo un aggettivo/pronome/sostantivo, ma solo una locuzione. Se dico _sostantivo distributivo_, in pratica, non ho detto niente.


----------



## bearded

Salve
Come fa 'uno' a essere un sostantivo? Secondo me può essere solo pronome in questa locuzione.  Inoltre ti faccio un 'appunto' circa il tuo Italiano al #3:
'sembrerebbe che fosse.. e che fossero..', non 'che sia...siano...' (consecutio temporum) 
Buon anno nuovo.


----------



## Babbit

Va benissimo come l'ho scritto io.


----------



## giginho

Babbit said:


> Va benissimo come l'ho scritto io.



Concordo


----------



## bearded

Babbit said:


> Va benissimo come l'ho scritto io.



Oh, davvero?
- Sembra che sia
- sembrerebbe che fosse.
Coi verbi che vogliono il congiuntivo (credere, pensare, sembrare, ecc.) dopo il condizionale ci vuole il congiuntivo imperfetto.  Sembrerebbe che sia ..è cattivo Italiano.
Mi meraviglio anzi che non ti suoni male (non mi meraviglierei che ti suonasse bene).
Se non mi credi, consulta un qualunque libro di sintassi.


----------



## dragonseven

Ciao a tutti e buon anno!
E' locuzione distributiva.
Treccani, come lo Zingarelli, menzionano _uno_, nel riferimento alla locuzione, come sostantivo.
Sapere.it lo menziona come aggettivo numerale cardinale. 
Io credo che possa essere, a volte, oltre che un sostantivo, un pronome. Dipende dall'utilizzo che se ne fa.

Inoltre volevo aggiungere questa discussione precedente (link), nel caso fosse passata inosservata.


----------



## matoupaschat

bearded man said:


> Oh, davvero?
> - Sembra che sia
> - sembrerebbe che fosse.
> Coi verbi che vogliono il congiuntivo (credere, pensare, sembrare, ecc.) dopo il condizionale ci vuole il congiuntivo imperfetto.  Sembrerebbe che sia ..è cattivo Italiano.
> Mi meraviglio anzi che non ti suoni male (non mi meraviglierei che ti suonasse bene).
> Se non mi credi, consulta un qualunque libro di sintassi.


Sempre da non madrelingua : 
Un libro qualsiasi non basterebbe, non è come dici: "Sembrerebbe che sia" va benissimo  leggi il Serianni (XIV-57.58). Se non ce l'hai, compralo: esiste tra le garzantine  http://www.amazon.it/Grammatica-ita...TF8&qid=1388668545&sr=8-2&keywords=garzantine 

Matou 

PS *Dragon*, svuota la tua casella dai PM. Te ne ho mandato uno di auguri, ma mi è tornato


----------



## bearded

Grazie, Matou, posso solo dirti che non sono d'accordo e che esistono volumi di sintassi un po' più attendibili delle Garzantine. Comunque proporrei di fermarci qui perché questo argomento dei congiuntivi è chiaramente ''off-topic''.  Buon anno nuovo.


----------



## matoupaschat

Che sarebbe la solita risposta di chi è corto d'argomenti? O diffideresti di un forestiero ?

Scusa, ma non hai né letto né capito, si tratta della grammatica di Luca Serianni, sai, il tizio della Crusca* (CLIC)*,..., edita tra le Garzantine. Apri il link, ti prego, può servire perfino a te .

Buon anno altrettanto


----------



## bearded

Il tuo tono non meriterebbe risposta, ma visto che pensi che io sia a corto di argomenti, te la voglio dare: 1) intanto anche fra i grammatici vi sono divergenze, e quello che dice uno di loro non è oro colato, poi 2) c'è una ragione precisa per cui - coi verbi che 'vogliono' il congiuntivo - se tali verbi sono al condizionale, il congiuntivo deve essere imperfetto:
- egli penserebbe che tu arrivassi (non 'che tu arrivi') in quanto, come forse saprai, in origine 'penserebbe' viene da 'pensare ebbe', e dunque la sintassi vuole che il congiuntivo sia quello che seguirebbe ad un perfetto (passato remoto).
Egli pensò che tu arrivassi /egli ebbe a pensare che tu arrivassi/egli penserebbe (a pensare ebbe) che tu arrivassi.Questo è quanto ho imparato al liceo classico ed all'Università di Bologna, e non penso che negli ultimi 50 anni la sintassi italiana sia cambiata.  Io ho 72 anni (non è molto importante): tu hai certo il diritto di contraddirmi, ma non quello di trattare un altro membro del forum come un ragazzetto sprovveduto.


----------



## matoupaschat

Comprati la Garzantina, credimi! Vedi: Serianni (Utet Libreria Torino 1989, *XIV-58-e*, p. 562, ISBN 88-7750-109-X)
_Sembrare non è un verbo che esprime *volontà, desiderio o opportunit*à, i soli che richiedono il congiuntivo passato più spesso del congiuntivo presente dopo una principale al condizionale.
_[...] (Parte cancellata: moderazione volontaria. Matou)
Scusa ancora ! Ritorno alle mie grammatiche (Dardano e Trifone, Grande Grammatica Italiana di Consultazione e Serianni), certo non per cercare delle risposte ad opporre alle tue certezze, ho carne al fuoco... 
Adesso, basta, non rispondo più. Vabbene se non vuoi intendere!

Cordiali saluti, sempre dal Belgio 

MPC


----------



## stella_maris_74

Amici,



> *Regola 7:** Siate collaborativi e cortesi**.*
> 
> Se ponete una richiesta, chiedete  "per favore" e ringraziate. Dietro a  questo forum ci sono altre persone  in carne ed ossa che offrono  volontariamente e gratuitamente il loro  aiuto.
> Se rispondete a una richiesta, fatelo con gentilezza.  Non deridete  qualcuno perché ne sa meno di voi. Siate chiari e  dettagliati nella  vostra spiegazione.
> Se discutete con altri utenti, fatelo in un'atmosfera  cordiale. Non  sono minimamente tollerati i toni saccenti, gli sfottò, le  provocazioni  o gli insulti.



Inoltre vi prego di non deviare la discussione dall'argomento/domanda iniziale: Che cos'è l'espressione _a uno a uno_?

Grazie e buon anno nuovo a tutti.


----------



## bearded

Caro Matou, certo io in fatto di grammatica (e di cibi) sono molto conservatore, e alcune innovazioni mi appaiono un po' sgangherate. Proporrei comunque di seppellire l'ascia di guerra anche se ciascuno di noi rimane del suo parere.  (A proposito, si dice ''rispondere PER le rime'').  Sono sicurissimo che tu potresti insegnarmi infinite cose circa la tua bellissima lingua francese, e magari un giorno lo farai... Un saluto dall'Italia, con amicizia.


----------



## matoupaschat

stella_maris_74 said:


> Amici,
> Inoltre vi prego di non deviare la discussione dall'argomento/domanda iniziale: Che cos'è l'espressione _a uno a uno_?
> Grazie e buon anno nuovo a tutti.


Scusa, Stella. Grazie, auguri anche a te 


bearded man said:


> Caro Matou, certo io in fatto di grammatica (e di cibi) sono molto conservatore, e alcune innovazioni mi appaiono un po' sgangherate. Proporrei comunque di seppellire l'ascia di guerra anche se ciascuno di noi rimane del suo parere.  (A proposito, si dice ''rispondere PER le rime'').  Sono sicurissimo che tu potresti insegnarmi infinite cose circa la tua bellissima lingua francese, e magari un giorno lo farai... Un saluto dall'Italia, con amicizia.


Ascia seppellita, mi faccio meno scur..o in viso . 
Ciao
Matou


----------



## bearded

A StellaMaris
Anch'io desidero scusarmi per aver deviato dall'argomento del thread e aver polemizzato un po' troppo bruscamente.
Da Milano un augurio di felice anno nuovo.


----------

